# BRUSSELS – Nightsky's trip to the Belgian capital



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*ABOUT BRUSSELS 

Brussels is the capital and largest city of Belgium, situated almost in the middle of Belgium. Brussels is also considered the inofficial capital of the EU, since it hosts many of its major political institutions.
The central city is divided in two parts: the Upper town and the Lower town. The landscape is both flat and hilly and forests surround the city. Brussels has several large parks, some in the city center. Brussels has a mixed character with both small historic quarters in the old town, and huge modern office buildings, many of them belonging to the EU, and skyscrapers. One of Europe's most beautiful squares, Grand Place, is situated in the heart of Brussels. It is famous for its diverse style of architecture with beautiful decorations, dominated by the old Town Hall. Less impressive, but still the most famous symbol of Brussels, is Manneken Piss, a very small fountain sculpture of a pissing boy that stands just a few blocks away from Grand Place.
All streets and square names in Brussels are written in two languages; French and Flemish. But the main language of Brussels is French, even if it is totally surrounded by Flemish regions. The city is called Bruxelles in French and Brussel in Flemish. And most people also speak English, so that would be no problem. Even if the city has over 1.1 million inhabitants, the municipality called City of Brussels (Bruxelles-Ville), that is situated in central Brussels and parts of the outskirts, only has about 166*000 inhabitants. That is because the city consists of several municipalities. It is juridically only City of Brussels that is the capital, but in reality, the authority buildings and embassies are de facto spread out all over the city.
The Old Town , situated around Grand Place in Lower Town, is very beautiful with its beautiful squares and narrow lanes, as well as some wider roads that remind of Paris. The majority of old buildings are built in either French style or Flemish renaissance. Besides the already mentioned Grand Place, here you can find Galeires St-Hubert, a historic shopping galleria, comic museums, an instrument museum and just to the North Place Ste-Catherine with its cathedral. There are many large churches in Brussels, the majority in Gothic style.
Outside the old town you will find the European Quarter, where our hotel was. Here you can find the more impersonal large scale buildings in glass and steel that host political institutions of the European Union, as well as more beautiful old buildings, and Jubelpark were you find the Arch of Triumph and many museums, such as a large car museum, a military museum and a large art museum . In my opinion, these quarters remind of the modern parts of Berlin, and some part of Paris.
Between the European Quarter and the Old Town, you can find the Royal Palace and Parc de Bruxelles. We visited the Coudenberg, an ancient basement beneath the palace. To the North of Parc de Bruxelles, a small park that is good for relaxing, you can find the Belgian Parliament.
To the southwest of the city center, in Upper Town, you can find the Marolles quarters with the huge, impressive but decadent Palace of Justice (under renovation) at Place Polaert where you have amazing views of the Lower Town. The square is also the beginning of the exclusive shopping road Avenue de Louise, and Place Louise. Along the road Rue de Régence you can find the small but beautiful park and square Petit-Sablon, as well as the gothic church with the same name.
To the North you can find the financial district with the majority of Brussels skyscrapers. In the Northern outskirts, you can find the impressive landmark Atomium with its futuristic architecture from the 1958 world exhibition, that we also visited inside. Next to Atomium is Mini-Europe, a theme park with miniatures of buildings in EU countries.

MY EXPERIENCE

We visited Brussels for 3 days as a part of a 5 day tour to Belgium and a one day visit to the Graspop rock festival. We arrived at the large Brussels Airport.
Despite the lack of water and a lot of grey EU buildings, I liked Brussels a lot as a tourist attraction; the mix of old buildings and futuristic buildings, the beautiful squares, parks, the magnificent food and drinks and the large number of rare museums make this city unique!
The weather was mixed -grey and sunny, and some heavy showers also occured. Grey weather is very common in Belgium, even summertime.
During our visit in June 2014, World Football Championship was going on, so the streets and pubs were really lively. As a contrast to that, the streets were almost empty on Saturday and Sunday during our visit. It was a bit grey and rainy and we were not in the old town these days, but still strange to see so less people outdoors in central Brussels, especially since this is common weather in Belgium.
The infrastructure of Brussels is good. The city has metro, trams and buses. The trams are modern but we didn’t use it since the city center is very pedestrian friendly and we needed the metro to get to the outskirts. The metro system is working good but a bit worn; the underground trains are not very modern and some stations look really bohemic with no escalators. Brussels have several train stations, the central station is not the largest.
Food in Belgium is really good, the meatballs are really tasty for example, and you can find food from Belgian restaurants as well as international kitchen (Italian, Asian, Spanish, French etc). Belgium is also famous for its beer, waffles and chocolate that is in top class, and of course we tried it!
Traffic can be really harsh during rush hours, since there are many cars –Belgium is not by far as bike friendly as the Netherlands- and the streets are really small, so you often see cars stucked in the middle of an intersection. At one occasion, we watched about 10 incident that nearly lead to accidents in just a few minutes! Even if the traffic can be aggressive, motorists generally stop for pedestrians.
It felt pretty safe to walk around in central Brussels, even after dark. The only problems we had were with some Romanian beggars that tried to fool tourists. Don’t let them make you sing anything, it’s just a scam!
We stayed at the 4 star Renaissance Brussels Hotel at the Rue du Parnasse in the European Quarter, right next to the huge EU Parliament. The location is about 15 minutes walk to the Old town, and even closer to the Royal Palace. The hotel is a modern 7-storey building with elegant but a bit impersonal interior. It has 262 rooms and is part of the Marriott/Renaissance chain. The room was really large and nice with a large flatscreen TV, a large king size bed and a long corridor. It was furnished in earth colours and had views over a small street. The staff were very friendly, but the breakfast is really expensive (25 euro and 15 euro with discount) so it is hardly worth the money, and they made a mistake to charge to much, that was corrected later after many e-mails. But for the hotel over all we got really good value for money. The hotel has a bar, a Starbucks, a restaurant, a gym and a pool in the basement.

I also visited Antwerp and the Graspop festival after Brussels.

Click on the link below to read more and watch the pictures: *

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Brussels.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*GRAND PLACE:*









Hôtel de Ville, Brussels Town Hall.













































































































You can watch more photos and read info about the photos on the link now:

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Brussels_Grandplace.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*OLD TOWN (LA VIEILLE VILLE):*









Rue de Boucher.


















Ru



























Galeries Royale St-Hubert



























Stock Exchange

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Brussels_Oldtown.html


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photos from Brussels


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Very nice pictures; so far.....


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice pictures! kay: Glad you liked Brussels, despite the grey weather. And most Belgians stay inside the many cozy bars and restaurants when weather is rainy. On sundays, when shops are closed, the center can look a bit abandoned.

Car traffic is terrible indeed. Many older metro trains still running, but I still like them. But there are also new, modern and larger M6 Boa-trains, only 5 years old.
Tams are modernised quickly and run partly underground as pre-metro. 
Metro-stations are renovated constantly.
Metro- and tram network are and will be extended in the near future, with automatic metro on the main lines. So more modern trams and trains are on the way! 

Looking forward to more pictures!


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

beautiful shots of a gorgeous city....great architecture.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks for comments! It was also a bit sunny the second day.

More pics, mostly from the first day:

*OLD TOWN Part 2:*









Manneken Pis




































































































http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Brussels_Oldtown.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*PLACE STE-CATHERINE:*

Place Ste-Catherine (St-Katelijneplein in Flemish) is a rectangular square situated just to the Northeast of the Old Town and Grand Place. Since it is not located in the immediate tourist quarters this area is more popular among locals then tourists. Here you find the neglect neo-gothic St Catherine's Church, a pond in the middle, fountains, a high sculpture and a lot of open air pubs and restaurants. Every day there are food or flower markets daytime and at occasions even a ferris wheel there.


















St Catherine's Church









































































*PLACE DE BROUCKÉRE:*

Place de Brouckère, a busy square near Pl. Ste-Catherine, that is considered to be the center of Brussels. It could be compared to Piccadilly Circus or Times Square with its busy traffic and advertizement signs. Place de Brouckère was named in honour of Charles de Brouckère.





































http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Brussels_Catherine.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*PLACE DE MONNAIE (MUNTPLEIN):*

The Brussels Stock Exchange (La Bourse or Beurs), founded by Napoleon in 1801, has elements of neo-renaissance. It is nice to sit down on the stairs of the bourse house and watch people and traffic at Place Monnaie (Muntplein).
































































http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Brussels_Catherine.html


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice updates!

The former Stock Exchange (_now a exhibition place, a 'beer tempel' in the near future_), is not at Place Monnaie/Muntplein. It's at Beursplein/Place de la Bourse. 
At the Muntplein you'll find the excellent operahouse Théâtre Royal de la Monnaie/Muntschouwburg.

This old tower -_called the black tower_- is a remaining of the first city wall, built in the early13th century.

The De Brouckèreplein/Place de Brouckère looked like Picadilly Circus some decades ago. Nowadays, most light ads are gone. Fortunately, the Brussels city council decided to make the square car free again.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks for the corrections, it is appreciated so I can make changes for my website. I try to stay as accurate as possible on the website, but sometimes I can get the facts wrong.


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Nightsky said:


> *PLACE STE-CATHERINE:*


This place and some broad streets nearby used to be the Brussels docks. Today, they have been filled up, but if you know the history you will easily notice their past function. The fish market used to be there as well and today the area is still famous for its fish restaurants. 

Great thread so far. I'm glad that you liked the city.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Good shots. Love the cartoon murals (post #8), so uniquely Belgian.


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

About the neglected St Catherine's Church: the front has been renovated, they still have to do the rest.

Before and after:









In the middle here:

Sun day, Place sainte Catherine, Bruxelles, Belgique by Batistini Gaston, on Flickr


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks for comments!
@Thermo: I'm just surprised that the exterior already has been renovated since it was only some months ago I visited (June 2014). Anyway, I think there is a also kind of charm to neglected churches.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Nightsky said:


> @Thermo: I'm just surprised that the exterior already has been renovated since it was only some months ago I visited (June 2014). Anyway, I think there is a also kind of charm to neglected churches.


Well, the south facade was allready finished when you were there. It's the west facade in your pictures which looks a bit run down.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Benonie said:


> Well, the south facade was allready finished when you were there. It's the west facade in your pictures which looks a bit run down.


To be honest I didn't see the other part of the church. There was so much to see in Brussels, it was impossible to cover all.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Well, the renovated side with the main entrance is at a lively square with restaurants and Brussels' most famous fish shop:_ Mer du Nord/Noordzee_.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Benonie said:


> Well, the renovated side with the main entrance is at a lively square with restaurants and Brussels' most famous fish shop:_ Mer du Nord/Noordzee_.


What is the name of this lively square, is it part of Pl St-Catherine?


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great updates. I love the area around the royal palace, the Parc of Brussels and Place Royal. A totally different world than the lower city. The remains of the old palace are the real hidden gem of central Brussels.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks!

MONT DES ARTS (KUNSTBERG):

Mont des Arts (Kunstberg) is a hill right above Brussels Old Town, next to the Royal Palace. Here you find the beautifully landscaped square Place de L'Albertine, as well as the Museum of Music Instruments, Margritte Museum, the Royal Library and the Brussels Meeting Centre. In the 19th century King Leopold II bought the hill to turn it to an art district. Several old buildings were demolished to make way for the project, that stood empty for years because of financial problems. Mont des Arts, that means Hill of Arts, offers some of the best views of Brussels.




































The beautiful Old England art nouveau building and Coudenberg St, where the old Coudenberg Palace stood. 









The landscaped garden in the hills of Mont des Arts, right above Place de l'Albertine. There was another garden on the same site, built for the Universal Exhibition in 1910. The new one was landscaped by René Péchère. The equestrian statue that can be seen just in front of the Town Hall is King Albert I and is situated at Place de l'Albertine.













































Place de l'Albertine (Albertinaplein) is a half circle shaped square right below Mont des arts. It could be said to be the beginning of the Old Town. 



























The old jugend elevator of Old England Bldg (MIM) is very special; it has open views to the floors and decorated doors, it's a bit shaky, almost a bit scary but fascinating.

CENTRAL STATION:









Brussels Central Station (Bruxelles Central/Brussel Centraal) is the main railway station of Brussels. It was completed in 1952 and is situated right next to Place de l'Albertine, below Kunstberg. Since all tracks are built underground, you will hardly notice the building is actually a railway station. It actually feels pretty small inside, this is the main hall in marble art deco.










http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Brussels_Albertine.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

NORTH OF PARC DE BRUXELLES, CONGRESS QUARTIERS:
Place De La Nation, St Michael's Cathedral, Belgian Parliament, Congress Quartiers, Rue Royale

This page is about the Congress Quartiers, the area immediately to the North, Northwest and West of Brussels Park (Parc de Bruxelles) in the city center. Here you find the palace of the Belgian Parliament, the gothic Cathedral of St-Michel, the imposing Congress Column with the tomb of the unknown soldier at Place Congress, the statue of Baron Horta and several interesting buildings, restaurants, pubs and monuments. To the west goes Rue Royale.









Cathédrale St-Michel-et-Gudule - Cathedral of St Michael and St Gudula was built between 1226 and 1519. The most prominent gothic church of Brussels is standing on Tuerenberg Hill, between the Congress Center and the Old Town, with the front at Place Ste-Gudule close to the Central Station, and is surrounded by modern buildings.























































The Palace of the Nation (Palais de la Nation), the Belgian Parliament is situated at Place de la Nation, on Rue de la Loi (Wetstraat) just to the North of Parc de Bruxelles. This neo-classic edifice was completed in 1783 to host the Sovereign Concil of Brabant.










PLACE DU CONGRES (CONGRESPLAATS):









The Congress Column (Colonne du Congrès) is a 47m high corinthian column that commemorates the creation of the Belgian state by the National Congress in 1830-31. It stands at Place du Congres (Congresplaats) at the intersection Rue Royale/Rue de Congresse with a statue of King Leopold I on top. It was inaugurated in 1859.





































RUE ROYALE (KONINGSSTRAAT):






















































Eglise Royale Sainte-Marie (St Mary´s Royal Church), a roman catholic parish church in the Northern end of Rue Royale. It was built 1845-85 in an eclectic style, combining roman and byzantine architecture.

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Brussels_Congress.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

EUROPEAN QUARTERS - PLACE DU LUXEMBOURG (LUXEMBURGPLEIN), AGORA S.VELL, ESPACE LÉOPOLD, EU PARLIAMENT AND RUE DU LUXEMBOURG:





































This small building in classic style at Place du Luxembourg is situated in the center of the Espace Léopold complex and houses the information center. It is the only bulding in older style.









The statue of John Cockerill stands in the middle of Place du Luxembourg, right in front of the EU information center and the parliament, and is a connection point for people. During our stay we saw demonstration and football championship events. 









Espace Léopold (Leopoldruimte in Flemish) is the name of the huge complex of postmodern buildings that houses the European Parliament, a legislative chamber of the EU. Paul-Henri Spaak Building (picture above) is the oldest and Altiero Spinello is the largest. The complex started constructed in 1989 and has been extended several times since. The whole complex is enormous, about 400m wide and has 17 floors!









The Henri-Spaak Building, the oldest building in the parliament. The official seat of the European Parliament is in Strasbourg, but this complex was built to be closer to the other EU institutions, that are located in Brussels, and the one in Brussels hosts the majority of these. The leaders cannot manage to agree where to place the parliament!









The Euro statue outside the parliament building, at Rue Wiertz. A symbol of the strenght of the Euro? Ironically, some people see it as the symbol of the European debt that rises...




































Espace Léopold and the EU sculpture 


















Demonstration against homelessness outside the EU parliament



























Margot Wallström, A Swedish minister, planted this tree, "European Voice".



























Altiero Spinelli, the largest building of the European Parliament was constructed 1991-97. It was named after one of the founders of the EU. Here it is seen from Agora S.Vell, right after Luxembourg Square.









Inside the EU parliement there are long atrium with 7 floors, glass roofs and skybridges that connect the secions.

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Brussels_European.html


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Good pictures, although I can't say that I like the neighbourhood very much. It's a very cold place. Alo it's terrible that it is in the middle of the city and that a whole neighbourhood has been destoryed for it. Luckily this also means that you can get out of there rather quickly 
What did you think of it, Nightsky?


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice pics - well taken.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

^^^Thanks!

MORE EUROPEAN QUARTERS:


















Rue du Luxembourg (Luxemburgstraat) towards Place du Luxembourg and the EU Parliament









Gare du Luxembourg (Luxembourg train station) is where we arrived with the train from the airport. The station is situated between 2 futuristic EU buildings.









Square de Meeûs is a small square park situated on both sides of Rue de Luxembourg, between Place du TrôneSquare de Meeûs is a small square park situated on both sides of Rue de Luxembourg between Place du Luxembourg and Place du Trône, between the Royal Palace and the EU Parliament. It is a nice park to sit down and relax.













































Place du Trône (Troonpleis) with the 25-storey Bastion Tower from 1970

PLACE DU LUXEMBOURG AT SUNSET:









European Parliament at Place du Luxembourg, seen at sunset. 



























Parlamentarium, European Parliament. A sort of museum about EU for visitors.










OUR HOTEL, RENAISSANCE BRUSSELS:

We stayed at the 4 star Renaissance Brussels Hotel at the Rue du Parnasse in the European Quarter, right next to the huge EU Parliament. The location is about 15 minutes walk to the Old town, and even closer to the Royal Palace. The hotel is a modern 7-storey building, built in 1995 and renovated in 2010. It has an elegant but a bit impersonal interior. It has 262 rooms and is part of the Marriott/Renaissance chain. The room was really large and nice with a large flatscreen TV, a large king size bed and a long corridor. It was furnished in earth colours and had views over a small street. The staff were very friendly, but the breakfast is really expensive (25 euro and 15 euro with discount) so it is hardly worth the money, and they made a mistake to charge to much, that was corrected later after many e-mails. But for the hotel over all we got really good value for money. The hotel has a bar, a Starbucks, a restaurant, a gym and a pool in the basement.




































The super expensive breakfast - 15-25 euro! 



















http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Brussels_European.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Wapper said:


> Good pictures, although I can't say that I like the neighbourhood very much. It's a very cold place. Alo it's terrible that it is in the middle of the city and that a whole neighbourhood has been destoryed for it. Luckily this also means that you can get out of there rather quickly
> What did you think of it, Nightsky?



Thanks! Personally I don't like EU, and I think it has too much power, but that's another story (and I don't want to discuss that here). Anyway I thought it was interesting to see the parliament buildings and I was impressed by the huge size of the complex, and I think parts of the modern buildings have a cool architecture, and I like the contrast with the small information building in front that has an older look. But the neighourhood itself is not where I would prefer to live in Brussels, if you say so. I think Place de Luxembourg is a nice place when people gather around the statue for demonstrations or football games, because it then contrasts to the stiff EU institutions.  With that said, I think it is terrible that they destroyed so many old buildings to make way for all these huge EU buildings! I don't know how it looked before, but I think it would be better if they built in it more in the outskirts of the city (even if Ixelles is not exactly the city center).  But I guess that would be critized for putting the power too far from the people then.

As you can see I have posted more pictures from this neighbourhood in the post above above.


----------



## Filou (May 6, 2008)

Nightsky said:


> , and I like the contrast with the small information building in front that has an older look.


This building is actually what's left from the original Luxemburg-station.

This how it looked until ten years ago or so.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Brussels :cheers:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks!

Filou, had no idea that it used to be part of the Luxemburg station! But good they preserved the main part


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Actually they didn't have to demolish a lot of buildings for the European Parliament building itself. They built it above the tracks of the station and built a new underground Luxemburg station.
Lots of buildings and streets were destroyed for the other European and federal gouvernement offices in the neighbourhood. At the edge of the European quarter, you can still see how beautiful this typical 19th Century belle epoque neighbourhood was.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

A great photo tour. Especially like the cathedral and the beautiful formal garden - a few sets up.....


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks you! 

Benonie: I will show some of the old townhouses around the Berlaymont building near Jubelpark in one of the upcoming posts.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

PARC DU CINQUANTENAIRE (JUBELPARK):
European Quarter, Arch Of Triumph, Schumanplein, Berlaymont

Jubelpark (Flemish) or Parc du Cinquantenaire (French) is a large park (30 hectares) in the East part of central Brussels, part of the European Quarter. It is situated in the City of Brussels municipality but borders Etterbeck municipality to the East. The park was constructed in 1880, for the 50th anniversary of the independence of Belgium. The name means "park for the 50th anniversary". Many structures were constructed to show the richness of Belgium, the most prominent one is the Arch of Triumph, that is built together with the Monument of Cinquanentenaire, where you find a large car museum (Autoworld), a large military museum and a large art museum (Cinquantenaire). You can have a dinner in the sky in front of the arch. There is a also a large mosque in the park, that is Brussels oldest. Military parades, drive in movies and running games are among activities that take place in the park.

There will be a special section about the vintage car museum Autoworld that is situated in the park..









Parc du Cinquantenaire. The Arch of Triumph is situated in the middle of the park, built together with the Royal Military Museum, the Cinquantenaire Art Museum and the AutoWorld car museum.













































Avenue John F. Kennedy (Kennedylaan) is a highway that goes right through the park in the Belliard Tunnel, but since it is situated below the ground, you will hardly notice or hear from it. However there are plans to enclose it.


















Dinner in the sky is a restaurant were you are lifted into the sky by a high crane while having diner!









Dinner in the sky, here on the ground. The chairs have seatbelts.









Dinner in the sky, entrance. Brussels is not the only city with a branch of this crazy concept.


















Square Montgomery in Etterbeck municipality in the East end of Jubelpark

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Brussels_Jubelpark.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

ROND-POINT ROBERT SCHUMAN / SCHUMANPLEIN AND LE BERLAYMONT:









Berlaymont Building is the seat of the European Commission, built in 1969. This huge curved shape buildning was formerly a symbol of the EU in media, before the newer buildings at Place Luxembourg were constructed. From above it has the shape of an asymmetrical cross. It has an area of 240 000m² on 18 floors, 42 escalators and 12 elevators.



























Office buildings, many of them EU buildings, at Schumanplein. To the right is the Berlaymont building. 



























Royal Military School


















Small scale buildings near the huge Berlaymont. 

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Brussels_Jubelpark.html


----------



## Filou (May 6, 2008)

Great photo's again. Two little remarks:



Nightsky said:


> but borders Etterbeck


It's Etterbeek (same in French and Dutch).



> Square Montgomery in Etterbeck municipality in the East end of Jubelpark


It's in the municipality of St.-Pieters Woluwe St.-Pierre, not Etterbeek.

(Very complicated, these municipalities in Brussels! )


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm always pleased to see photos of this beautiful city.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

^^Thanks! Yes it is very confusing. I read that the community City of Brussels goes far to the outskirts while parts of central Brussels, like Ixelles, is actually separate communities.

More photos will come!


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Normally you would see a sign with the name of the municipality when you enter it in Belgium. This would be very epensive and superfluous in most parts of Brussels, so they didn't do that (luckily). If you want to know where you are, you can simply look at the street signs, on which it is indicated.


----------

